# Factory Mud Flaps Install



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

Okay here we go my spelling is terrible but I'll give it a shot. This is the parts that come for the rear mud flaps. Note the instructions say you need a #25 torx driver but I found out that the torx screws on the SUV were in fact #25 but the ones supplied in the kit were #20. So now I'm nervous cause you would think the Germans could get this right. Also not there are only Illustrations with no instructions. Ahh Yes this is going to be fun!








These are the extensions. And trust me you want them it looks silly without them. They are only attached with some adhesive tape.









This is the rear one I'm doing first. Remove three screws #25 torx.









When putting on the guard which kind of snaps on they recomend putting some soap on the inside area as to help in getting the mud flap to slide over the rear tire well. Trust me you don't want to leave this step out. Just trust me. After wrestling with it install the screws supplied and not the original ones! LOL Besides the three that go back in the factory holes there is one that I had to use the drill for to put under the rear of the guard since there is no supplied hole that I could see. 
Now it's time to install the dreaded clips. Note I didn't take the tire off in any of the installs as they recomend and I'm glad I didn't.They say to bang them on with a dead blow hammer. I used a mallot and a chisel against the tire as kind of a push bar to get them on. And note if you take the tire off and bang it with the hammer which when I did the first one it took a lot of blows the hammer actually pushes the entire bumper assembly out of alignment and it does not look good. And trust me you have to hit them pretty hard to get them on. Slow Eaven pressure is the way to go. And make sure to try to make them go on evenly. If not they Will not go on.








More Leverage








Then you screw them down with a 10mm wrench or Socket in my case cause I'm lazy. The instruction didn't really say how far or hard to I put the most of the way down and add some Lock-tite to hold them there.








This is the extension and it just snaps around the fender well. Make sure the body is clean. Cause the adhesive on the back need to stick well.








Finished with this one note the screw on the bottom. This is the one you have to make a hole of your own for. They don't mention this in the instruction.
Okay I'll post the front on another post cause something will go wrong and I'm not doing this over.























_Modified by trollhole at 3:10 PM 11-12-2003_

_Modified by trollhole at 3:12 PM 11-12-2003_

_Modified by trollhole at 6:54 PM 11-12-2003_

_Modified by trollhole at 6:56 PM 11-12-2003_

_Modified by trollhole at 7:05 PM 11-12-2003_

_Modified by trollhole at 7:09 PM 11-12-2003_


_Modified by trollhole at 8:09 PM 11-12-2003_


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Okay now for the front I thought the would be harder than the rear but those clips on the rear can take a while and the front is pretty easy though there are a lot of steps.









Remove two #25 torx screws.









Note When I removed the bottom screw the hole looked like this. It look as if the guy who has this job was smoking some pot that day cause both sides were like this. All reamed out.








Install the mud flap with one screw and align it so it looks good.








Mark the two holes with a scratch awl or marker.








remove the side cap gently and be ready to break something. I tried different techniques on boths sides with the same results. I broke one clip on each side and this one the clip actually stayed in the hole. I just poked my hand around the back and poped it out. I used a small prybar and on the other i just used my hand. If you could get your hand around the back of the clips and push them out; this would probably keep you from breaking them at all. When I reinstalled I put a little bit of Silicone Adhesive on the broken clip to hold it in. I won't be going anywhere for a while. Plus there is no telling how long it will take to get those in from VW.
















Then drill the two areas you marked with a 3/16 drill bit. The intsructions say 7mm but I found this to work just fine.








Sorry I forgot to take a pic of the bracket. But this is it installed. Note you will have to pull the wheel well cover out a pit to get it in and when the bracket is installed it will not go back correctly without cutting some of the wheel well out of the way. Note the big Torx screw is a #30.








Part of the wheel well plastic that is in the way and will need to be cut.








I used Tin Snips the instuctions show wire cutters. This picture is looking up.








My second cut.








This is how it should fit and showing the area that had to be cut out.








Once this is done it's just a matter of putting the flap on. I didn't use soap on the front cause it didn't call for it. A good trick is to use a scratch awl or nail to line up the screws with the mounting hole before trying to put the screws in. It made it a lot easier. And use the screws supplied #20 and not the ones off the car. Except for the top one that had to be taken off to move the wheel well out. I also used some silicone around the top edges to prevent mud and dibris from getting behind the flaps and causing problems when washing.








Installing the extension is pretty easy.








I don't know why they leave this excess but I cut it off.








And that is it. Pretty simple. Only took about 2hrs for the whole thing. Could do it in 45 min now. Note I never took the tires off.
















_Modified by trollhole at 3:50 PM 11-12-2003_

_Modified by trollhole at 7:16 PM 11-12-2003_

_Modified by trollhole at 7:36 PM 11-12-2003_


_Modified by trollhole at 7:57 PM 11-12-2003_


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

would love to see the pics
but something is wrong with your posting method
greg


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

What the hell. I can cut the link and put it on my browser and it works? Why doesn't it show up?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (trollhole)*

Yeah, I right click and hit "view image" and it shows up. Then when I go back to the page, it shows up. Did that one at a time and eventually they all showed up. Now none are showing.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Well in order to see the images guys and gals you have to right click on where the image should be and paste it on the address bar. Sorry I don't know what happened. But at least this way you can see them. Sorry


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (trollhole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trollhole* »_Well in order to see the images guys and gals you have to right click on where the image should be 

What about our Mac friends, who does not have a right mouse button?







Just couldn't help myself








The pictures are not available though.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Mac, click for a long period of time on the window.
You dont deserve another mouse button.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

ooooooo
ye of crashing windows
bow down to the mac
for she is your master..........
greg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spalding12)*

Yeah but you can't even play GTA3 or Vice City on your MAC. BORING!
I can play both on my laptop at work, let alone my gaming system at home with 20" LCD monitor and GeForce FX 5600 256MB running 1600x1200. Only crashes on that system are simulated on screen when I wipe out the police cars.


----------



## section8 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

still no images for me...


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (section8)*

what i really want to complete my portability would be a nice IBM T40p
http://d02xms004.southbury.ibm...62150
love that thing
i definitely covet one of those
with the nice centrino processor
greg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (spalding12)*

I'm much cheaper than that. At work I've got a Compaq Presario X1000. Here is a costco link for it: 
http://www.costco.com/frameset...454AV
Centrino, 15.4 wide screen 1280x800, Radeon 9200. Works real nice for 1/2 the price of the IBM. 
Of course, the Compaq name has the same cachet in computer circles as VW does in automotive circles.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I'm much cheaper than that. At work I've got a Compaq Presario X1000. Here is a costco link for it: 
http://www.costco.com/frameset...454AV
Centrino, 15.4 wide screen 1280x800, Radeon 9200. Works real nice for 1/2 the price of the IBM. 


Good deal. Agree.
Compaq had improved a lot just before it was bought by HP.
For those who remember, Compaq bought Digital quite a some time ago and Digital introduced 64bit workstation processors. Now, the history repeats itself and AMD is going to be bought by Intel inspite of their "new" 64bit Athlons.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Thanks for the memories. They look good all done. I will use your 'secrets' on mine. Did not get the extensions but I may regret that now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (****us)*

The X1000 has only one annoying thing about it. For some reason the shift key isn't quick enough or doesn't operate if you still have another key pressed from your last keystroke. So sometimes I end up with uncapitalized letters that I have to go back and correct. The compter has a program on it called StickyKeys. Not sure if this is the cause or not. This is the only computer that I can type TOO fast on.
Wow, we really hijacked this thread.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (spockcat)*

love the cache remark
that was absolutely PRICELESS...
my wife will love that as well
thanks
greg


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Here is a story about the white clips that fasten those small black trim pieces near the wheel wheel.
When I cleaned my T-reg after some mud driving I tried to get all the mud out and noticed that one of those black trim pieces flops a bit. I pulled it out and one of the white clips turned out to be broken. Since there was quite a bit of mud under that piece, I decided to detach the same piece from the other side of the car. That one was attached properly and did not want to come off easily. I pulled it harder and one of the white clips stayed in its place in the body of the car, just like yours. But the black piece was not that much damaged and the white clip could be reinserted into its place. Anyways, I went to my dealer and told them that there was this trim piece which is not securely fastened and I need a couple of those white clips to reattach it. 
They did not have those white clips in stock. And, apparently, VW does not give them away separately.







The whole black trim piece had to be reordered, filed under warranty and, once it arrived, they pulled out the white clips and gave it to me.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Well it looks as if my post was temporarily hijacked due to the fact that I was working so hard on trying to provide some images to help some people out I didn't notice the boxcutters being smuggled in. The highjack was averted and the terrorist are all dead. Beaten by people who truly care about someones post and want to provide information pertaining to the post.


----------



## lotuschild (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Hey, I got the pictures, and from what I can tell, it's a job well done - no bubble gum or duct tape required! You're trully a genius and I wan't to be just like you when I grow up.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (lotuschild)*

hey
who fixed the pics
they are great
well worth the wait!
thanks
greg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Good job trollhole, seems like after only 13 tries you have been successful in posting the pics. See you went to a new server. I guess the old one didn't like pic linking.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (spockcat)*

Yeah and it only took the afternoon. LOL Now that I know what I'm doing I have the ability to take anypict you want of the REG and post them quickly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Microsoft should hire you. Windows ZZ would be out much quicker.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Hate to say it, but I still cant seem em. Nevermind.. did the view source thing and saved an MHT on my laptop.
Uri


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (****us)*

For those Mac Addicts out there, I highly recommend you invest in a USB mouse made by the Evil Empire. It's called the Intilli-mouse Optical USB by Microsoft. Even gives you right button capability so you can enjoy the right click of the Pee Cee world without suffering with the OS that tries so hard to be Mac-like but falls flat on its face. There's a reason that with a Toshiba laptop I bought last year and my Mac powerbook from '99, the Toshiba is usually closed and serving as the mousepad for my Mac.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (rbeamis)*

the pictures ARE gone again
not sure why
they were there last night but gone again
did that new site you used for hosting them go down?
greg


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Yep I maxed my account out at 60meg a day. I realized yesterday after I had the photos working that they were way to big. I resized the yesterday so It should be able to handle the load all day long now and be able to have space for a bunch more.


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Ahhhh, I can finally see them! Thanks for the detailed instructions.


----------



## Schekin (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Nice photo display. How pliable are those flaps? I put flaps that look similar on my '98 ML320 and then first day off-road I ripped one off coming down the back side of a very large erratic(that's a big boulder). Do you think the Touareg flaps could be ripped off like that or can they bend really well?
TIA
I've ordered a V10 but in the interim I just decided to get a V6 w/air&diff lock, to hold me over 'til the V10 comes. I want to put the flaps on because I like the appearance. Mud doesn't bother me.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (Schekin)*

They are pretty rigid but the way they mount them on I don't see them being ripped off without taking the fender or bumper with them. I'm pretty sure that if you hit an object they would bend out of the way and nothing would happen. They are made of a rubber compound.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trollhole* »_They are pretty rigid but the way they mount them on I don't see them being ripped off without taking the fender or bumper with them. 

That was the problem with the ML's rear mudflaps. They were rigid and would rips the entire rear bumper cover off if you dropped off a curb and hit both mudflaps at the same time. They would also loosen the rear bumper cover over time it seemed. While rigid ones look nice, they can be damaged or cause damage too easily in my opinion.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Trollhole ...
You did a nice job documenting the install.
- Thanks

*- SlotCAR*

_The Surgeon General Didn't Say Anything About Smokin' A Honda ..._



_Modified by SlotCAR at 8:37 PM 12-23-2003_


----------



## MidwestTouareg (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

Thanks for the write up. I am getting mine today from UPS. Perfect timing.



_Modified by MidwestTouareg at 5:34 PM 12-24-2003_


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (SlotCAR)*

Thank you.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (trollhole)*

I just got my flaps from Liberty a few days ago and found some time today to try to put the rear ones on. Got one on so far and am going to start back up tomorrow. 
This very well-documented installation was incredibly helpful. It would have taken twice the time to do that one flap had I not been able to (frequently) refer back to this post. Big Thanks, Troll!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (NYCTReg)*

Very Nice post!


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install ([email protected])*

So, the first rear flap was a pain to get on and then I spent an hour wrestling with the other one on the passenger side and finally gave up. That's when a spark of lucidity hit me. 
For those of you who are weaklings like myself, you are going to have a difficult time getting the extremely rigid flap onto the side panel in the rear, if you don't take the tire off. So, (don't laugh) run the flap under hot water or in the dishwasher, without soap, for a few minutes, just to get the clippy areas hot and pliable. Once they are more pliable it will be a snap to get on the car. If you use the hot water trick for just a few minutes, the part of the flap that you care about will not lose its shape. I highly advise this trick.



_Modified by NYCTReg at 9:49 AM 4-2-2004_


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

I too thought the directions provided here were helpful. I did take the front tires off to make life a bit easier. That was also good practice to ensure that if I needed to change a tire someday it would be a familiar process.
The bottom screw on the fronts goes back at an angle that I would not have guessed, but when you get the threads to bit it ends up going more vertical and ends up pulling the flap to the rear and sucking in on more. Weird but good.


----------



## tbossela (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (spalding12)*

Great documentation Trollhole! Thank you. - I put flaps on this weekend - relatively easy job. To others who try this at home - here are a couple of additional Idiots Guides to installation - Front flaps: 1) it's not real obvious that on the front flaps you have to peel away the plastic wheel well cover and that the steel bracket gets installed between the plastic wheel well and the body. 2) buy a few of the little white plastic pins that hold the the side cap to the body - I too broke 2 of them... otherwise easy. Rear Flaps - make sure you slide the little steel L bracket into the U clip before pressing it onto the flap. Missed that one and had to go back and redo - mildly painful. Follow Trollhole's directions - do not take the tire off - steady pressure is the only way to get the U clips on. Do buy the flap extensions as noted - otherwise this is an ugly setup. Take care putting them on - they want to adhere before you have them in the right position. Good luck and thanks again for the great directions.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Factory Mud Flaps Install (tbossela)*

Thank You.

P.S I noticed you have adoptions for goldens. I have a golden. (my second one) I love her to death. I actually looked at your site a year ago before I bought my last one. They are the best dogs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

